# Won't be eating here anymore.



## w7durango (May 28, 2005)

Anyone else see this?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Are you allowed to bring a gun into a bar?


----------



## w7durango (May 28, 2005)

Bww is also a restaurant. So I'm pretty sure you can. Someone else might no for sure. I've carried in there all the time. Lots of restaurants serve alcohol.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Are you allowed to bring a gun into a bar?


It isn't a bar unless more than half of their income is from the sale of alcoholic beverages.


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

Rupestris said:


> It isn't a bar unless more than half of their income is from the sale of alcoholic beverages.[/Qoute
> 
> Is there a punk kid at the front door playing with the metal detector wand? :sad:


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

I wouldn't eat anywhere that brazenly admits that they are a hunting preserve for crazy killers either.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

I would guess that the one by me makes its primary source of income from the sale of alcohol rather than the food. So I would play it safe and not carry there anyways.

But, even if that were not the case, I'm not going to boycott a restaurant just because they choose not to allow guns. That's their right. Heck, I don't allow anyone to bring a gun into my house (except me). I don't have any problem with someone else making the same rule for their property.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Much ado about nothing.

Your choice, just like it's their choice to ban guns in their establishment. 

Wings sounds good right now.....might swing by on my way home...


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Hooters is better anyways.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Just an FYI, but according to other websites that's not a Michigan restaurant. The privately held restaurants don't have the signs and are not following any type of policy, including all the Michigan restaurants. It's apparently one of those "hey, got this in an email" things that people are posting with no information. As for the rest of the posts, everyone needs to read the actual laws. The links are in the legal forum at the top.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

brookie1 said:


> As for the rest of the posts, everyone needs to read the actual laws. The links are in the legal forum at the top.


Is what I said wrong? My wording might have been a little casual but if the thinking is "You can't carry in a bar", then a business that makes <50% of its money on alcohol, isn't a bar in the "no carry" sense. 

From the MSP page:

4. A tavern where the primary source of income is the sale of alcoholic liquor by the glass consumed on the premises .


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

I wasn't refer to anyone specifically and I really don't want to get into all the what-ifs, but you can open carry in a bar with a CPL. That's as far as I am getting into it. Believe it, don't believe it, whatever. Everyone should read the laws and attorney general's opinions for themselves and make their own decisions.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

brookie1 said:


> I wasn't refer to anyone specifically and I really don't want to get into all the what-ifs, but you can open carry in a bar with a CPL. That's as far as I am getting into it. Believe it, don't believe it, whatever. Everyone should read the laws and attorney general's opinions for themselves and make their own decisions.


Ah, Gotcha. 

Not trying to get into anything. Just making sure what I said wasn't misunderstood or thought to mean something else. I certainly don't want anyone to rely on me for legal advise. Just giving the simplest, shortest answer to the question.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

No problem. People just need to very clear. For example you left off "by the glass" in your first response. The problem there is that some places make the majority of the income from liquor sales but it isn't by the glass. Retail outlets for wineries for example. It would be easier if they would just remove all the ridiculous what-ifs.

And my disclaimer, I am not offering legal advice either. The open carry with CPL is an interpretation by the AG and many probably aren't aware of it. My point is everyone should read the laws and make their own decisions on what they will or won't do.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

Not a good idea to carry a gun into anywhere that serves alcohol, IMO. If you're like me, you're tempted to blow the frost off a couple. Then you gotta worry about the .02 limit.

Not trying to start a debate about technicalities, just saying I personally don't carry if I'm going somewhere that I might want to drink.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Huffy said:


> Not a good idea to carry a gun into anywhere that serves alcohol, IMO.
> 
> ...I personally don't carry if I'm going somewhere that I might want to drink.


Getting back on topic, I went to BWW on Saturday. At 2PM the place was packed so the Mrs. and I went to Outback for our late lunch.

Personally, I always enjoy a beer while I'm there so I don't carry there either. BWW is one of the few places around here that has Bells beer on tap and I can't pass up one of those.

For what it's worth, the one in Taylor does not have the wording on the door.


----------



## w7durango (May 28, 2005)

Looks to be Internet BS.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Huffy said:


> But, even if that were not the case, I'm not going to boycott a restaurant just because they choose not to allow guns. That's their right. *Heck, I don't allow anyone to bring a gun into my house (except me). *I don't have any problem with someone else making the same rule for their property.


*
YOU ARE A GUN OWNER'S WORST ENEMY!!!!*






Huffy said:


> Not a good idea to carry a gun into anywhere that serves alcohol, IMO. If you're like me, you're tempted to blow the frost off a couple. Then you gotta worry about the .02 limit.
> 
> Not trying to start a debate about technicalities, just saying I personally don't carry if I'm going somewhere that I might want to drink.


GTFO and go hug a tree or bang Fienstien
This ain't Romper Room.
OC is LEGAL in a bar
know your laws.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

http://minnesota.publicradio.org/co...1/can-the-police-accept-anonymous-gifts.shtml


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

sullyxlh said:


> *
> YOU ARE A GUN OWNER'S WORST ENEMY!!!!*


Sorry, but I disagree. I'm all for guns. But I'm also all for property rights. I do not view your right to carry a gun as more sacrosanct than another person's right to put conditions on your ability to come onto their property.


----------

